# Syngonium pixii and Fittonia mini White



## EnderUK (28 Mar 2015)

These two seem to be the choice from the local garden center to join my Spathiphyllum in my new tank. The peace lily was in my HOB of my nano tank and was doing quite well rooting into the filter sponge. I've recently "repotted" it in a sponge and put it into one of the clear plastic shower caddies with the sponge just on the water surface. It's been a week like that and I can see the roots starting to emerge.

Just making sure that this sort of setup would work with the title plants or would I need to raise them up further above the water line?


----------



## Mick.Dk (29 Mar 2015)

They should both do fine. Syngonium roots are better at underwater-life, than those of Fittonia, though. The latter therefore may benefit from a bit of sponge ( or whatever growing-media ) raised a bit above water surface, to secure parts of the root system above waterlevel.
- good luck, plants will compliment eachother nicely, I should think.


----------



## EnderUK (29 Mar 2015)

I might go with the Syngonium  as the idea is to get a long root structure below the water to give the danios some cover. The baskets are filled with black sponge which I then plan to populate with moss and possibly some ludwigia sp. Just bought some marine grade s-hooks that should lift the sponge slightly out of the water as currently the weight of the plant is a bit more than the suckers can cope with. Cheers for the advice Mick, this emersed grow is new to me.


----------



## Mick.Dk (29 Mar 2015)

For a fantastic rootstructure for the Danio's, you might try Pistia stratiotes (Water Lettuce). It's a floating plant - quite fast growong and invasive, but you can just decide on only one plant in tank.


----------



## EnderUK (29 Mar 2015)

Mick.Dk said:


> For a fantastic rootstructure for the Danio's, you might try Pistia stratiotes (Water Lettuce). It's a floating plant - quite fast growong and invasive, but you can just decide on only one plant in tank.



Already ahead of you, Limnobium laevigatum, Salvinia natans, Lemna minor, Pista stratiotes. I'm calling it Under the Roots. The lass wanted Fittonia red and pink so we settled on that.


----------

